#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: پیغام ناشناخته در دسکتاپ

## delpiero9

سلام. دوستان کسی میدونه این چه پیغامیه؟ باید این فایل دانلود کنم کدوم قسمت بریزم؟

این پیغام برای چه مشکلی هست؟ روزی ده بار میاد!

Untitled.jpg

http://uupload.ir/files/us9a_untitled.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

این فایلها را دانلود  نکنید . سیستم هم حتما باید با آنتی ویروس اسکن بشه

----------


## delpiero9

چی هست مگه؟

----------


## delpiero9

???

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز عکسی که گذاشتید کوچک هست نمیتونم آدرس فایل رو درست بخونم. لطفا از آدرس فایلی که برای دانلود میده کپی بگیرید اینجا past کنید ببینم چی هست. و اینکه چه موقع این پیام میاد؟ وقتی برنامه خاصی رو باز میکنید؟ یا وقتی سایت خاصی رو باز میکنید؟ یا در هر حالت میاد؟!
عنوانتون هم اشتباست. باید می نوشتید دانلود خود به خود فایل مثلا با اجرای فلان برنامه...
در انتخاب عنوان لطفا دقت کنید.
با تشکر

----------

*delpiero9*,*V.GHAEDY*

----------


## delpiero9

والا عنوان هرچی فکر کردم چیزی نتونستم بنویسم  :پیغام ناشناخته در دسکتاپ: 

نه عزیز جان همیشه میاد. چ روشن کنم بیام توو فایرفاکس.فکر کنم فایرفاکس باز میکنم بعضی موقع ها میاد.روزی 3-4 بار. لینک عکس بزرگش گذاشتم. ولی چشم دوباره اومد لینکشو میدم

----------


## nekooee

وقتی آپلود می کنید داخل سایت اتوماتیک اگر سایزش خیلی بزرگ باشه کوچیک میشه. مگر اینکه zip کنید و آپلود کنید.
البته آدرس کامل فایل رو نمیشه دید باید کپی و پیست کنید که من اینجا دانلودش کنم و ببینم چی هست.

----------


## delpiero9

آدرسش اینه که قبلا خودمم دانل.د کرده بودم

https://r4---sn-hpa7zn7d.gvt1.com/ed...F10D2&key=cms1

----------


## meysamk

سلام
یه add-ons در پلاگین ها در فایر فاکست این فایلو دانلود میکنه باید به اون قسمت بری و اونو غیر فعال کنی. احتمال ویروسی بودن این فایل ها زیاده. :پیغام ناشناخته در دسکتاپ:

----------


## delpiero9

> سلام
> یه add-ons در پلاگین ها در فایر فاکست این فایلو دانلود میکنه باید به اون قسمت بری و اونو غیر فعال کنی. احتمال ویروسی بودن این فایل ها زیاده.


ممنون. این add-on سیستم من هستش ولی نمیدونم کدومشه

http://uupload.ir/files/lb3q_1.jpg
http://uupload.ir/files/0qvg_2.jpg

----------


## meysamk

سلام به شما
این دانلود مربوط به پلاگین Widevine هست نیازی به غیر فعال کردن پلاگین نیست فقط به قسمت option پلاگین ها برو و آپدیت اتوماتیک اون رو off کن. مشکلت حل میشه.  :پیغام ناشناخته در دسکتاپ:

----------

*AMD*,*bermuda.vbs*,*delpiero9*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## delpiero9

> سلام به شما
> این دانلود مربوط به پلاگین Widevine هست نیازی به غیر فعال کردن پلاگین نیست فقط به قسمت option پلاگین ها برو و آپدیت اتوماتیک اون رو off کن. مشکلت حل میشه.


دست شما درد نکنه. فعلا آپدیتشو off کردم حالا ببینم میاد باز پیغامش یا نه

----------


## delpiero9

ممنون دوست عزیز درست شد دیگه پیغامش نمیاد

----------


## AMD

تاپیک قفل میشه ////

----------

*V.GHAEDY*

----------

